# Xingyiquan 2 man practice



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2013)

Song Style






Sifu Rudy (and Novell Bell) demonstrate Xing Yi Quan






Xingyiquan Fighting Set from  Liang, Shou-Yu done by Tai Ngo and Ken Craggs


----------

